# New Harness and Leash pink and green



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

Made some new ones today. I love the pink and green and cherries on top....:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW Lisa---you amaze me! Beautiful work! Lucky pooch.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is really nice !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisa - so cute!!! I agree with your hubby. Start selling them. :chili::chili:


----------



## MyaMaltese (Oct 15, 2010)

so beautiful love the cherries !!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

How Cute!! You are so talented.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, you really outdid yourself. They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Adorable-I love them..:wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable. lisa your amazing.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow your work is ALWAYS amazing!! I wish I had half your talent!


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

:wub: Thank you guys!!!! I apperciate all the comments!!!:wub:


----------

